# Does MCSE really equal to diploma ?



## om_id (May 1, 2013)

Hi folks , 

I have 7 years of experience in computer Networking , although I've got MCSE and some other vendor certifications , unfortunately i don't have related bachelor degree to my occupation (i have bachelor degree ). The ACS accepts MCSE and put that equal to an AQF Diploma with an ICT major . 
my question is : 
1- Do i need to write RPL ?
2- Does ACS put me in qualifications- group B ?
3-If ACS assessed me then how long i would have to submit my EOI ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi om_id, 

you can check the list of accepted vendor qualifications in the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants on page 9. ACS does indeed consider an MCSE as comparable to an *ICT major at the AQF Diploma level*. I'd recommend to read the guidelines again - they seem to have *updated the document *just recently. 

According to the Summary of Criteria you'll need at least *5 years of work experience* closely related to your ANZSCO code to get positive assessment. In the old version of the guidelines this was called Group B. 

I would recommend to apply in the *general skills* bracket (not RPL). If ACS does not accept you qualifications, they will give you the opportunity to re-apply via RPL for a reduced fee of 50AUD (Source: RPL FAQ). 

You skills assessment letter is valid for *2 years* (Source: After you Assessment FAQ) so you have plenty of time to submit an EOI. Note that you may not get your result before the end of the current financial year (=end of June). 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## om_id (May 1, 2013)

Hi Monika , 
I really appreciate your replay It was so informative for me .I'll do what you've recommended here ,indeed .

warm regards,
Omid


----------



## om_id (May 1, 2013)

Another question is that , does this MCSE bring me any points ? I've seen skill select would give 10 points to accepted vendor certifications . I wanted to count the points that I would take , can I count 10 points for this MCSE ? 

Regards ,


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

om_id said:


> Another question is that , does this MCSE bring me any points ? I've seen skill select would give 10 points to accepted vendor certifications . I wanted to count the points that I would take , can I count 10 points for this MCSE ?
> 
> Regards ,


Hi om_id,
When did you finish your bachelor? If it was prior these 7 years, It should be OK.

I am in a similar situation. What I did was to have my non-related bachelors degree assessed with VETASSESS. 

ACS recognised all of my work experience without reducing anything via RPL(I have MCITP too, so not wrote any reports). Hopefully, DIAC will consider 15 points for my bachelor degree(non-related, but VETASSESS assessed), and my work experience in IT as assessed by ACS.

Similar cases have been discussed here in the forum.
Work experience should be recognised at skilled level, if it's done after completing bachelor degree. 
AFAIK, there is no requirement for the bachelor to be related.
Please correct me if I'm wrong. 

I still wait for CO to be assigned, though.


----------



## om_id (May 1, 2013)

ltrifonov said:


> Hi om_id,
> When did you finish your bachelor? If it was prior these 7 years, It should be OK.
> 
> I am in a similar situation. What I did was to have my non-related bachelors degree assessed with VETASSESS.
> ...


Thanks for reply ,
Good for you. unfortunately I've finished my bachelor in between my working years ,I have just three years experience after my bachelor ! 
Can I still send my bachelor to VETASSESS with any hope ?
Would you please tell me to be assessed as a network administrator by the ACS what should be written in the employment reference letter ?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi om_id, 

you can definitely claim points for degrees that are unrelated to your nominated occupation, but you'll need an opinion on their AQF equivalence. Read the VETASSESS FAQ - Question 30. They call it "Points Test Advice" and you will have to complete form SRG34. It should cost you AUD230 (cf. VETASSESS fees). 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## adilmehmoodbutt (Aug 10, 2018)

*Adil*

Hello Guys,

I need your help to understand the scenario for my ACS assessment, how much experience they will deduct.

Qualification:
B-Tech Electronics (Hons) : End Date: Jan-31-2013
MS Electrical Engineering: EndDate: Sep-16-2015

Certification:
MCSE Core infrastructure just completed 28 Feb 2019
AWS SysOps Associate Administrator: Nov: 2018

Experience: Starting from September-1-2009 to till date, As (network engineer & system engineer, Network system engineer, Senior IT officer, Devops Engineer)





om_id said:


> Hi folks ,
> 
> I have 7 years of experience in computer Networking , although I've got MCSE and some other vendor certifications , unfortunately i don't have related bachelor degree to my occupation (i have bachelor degree ). The ACS accepts MCSE and put that equal to an AQF Diploma with an ICT major .
> my question is :
> ...


----------

